# Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich



## grille (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe mich hier mit einer Frage an euch gewandt,ohne mich oder den Teich vorzustellen.
Also will ich das nun nachholen.
Der Wunsch nach einem kleinen Teich war schon länger vorhanden,aber die Platzmöglichkeiten nicht ideal dafür.Es ist ein großer Garten(Obst u. Gemüse,Blumen..)
allerdings liegt alles in direkter Sonne oder eben unter Nußbäumen.
So nun gab es ein Plätzchen im Innenhof,das auch etwas Schatten bietet.
Ostern ausgegraben,gefüllt,anschließend Pflanzen besorgt und eingesetzt.Es fehlen noch Steine am rechten Teichrand.Das schließt leider eine Mauer an und kann somit außerhalb des Rande nicht bepflanzt werden.
Die Freude über das Erscheinen der ersten Bewohner war groß.Inzwischen gibt es __ Wasserläufer,__ Schwimmkäfer,__ Libellen......
Es geht nichts über abends ,nach getaner Gartenarbeit ,sich ruhig an den Teich zu setzen und zu beobachten.
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es noch die Bilder hochzuladen
Inzwischen beste Grüße und ich freue mich über regen Austausch mit so vielen Profis.Bin ja ein ganzer Neuling.
LG grille


----------



## grille (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

So weiter gehts.
Inzwischen sind die Pfanzen gut angewachsen und einige Besucher auch schon bildlich festgehalten.
LG grille


----------



## Springmaus (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo,

gefällt mir 

und schöne 'Bilder haste da gemacht!

LG Doris


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

 Grille!

:willkommen im Forum!

Schöner Teich den Du da angelegt hast...nur wirst Du bald merken, dass er zu klein ist und die Teichsucht bricht aus 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Servus Grille

Nochmal

Herzlich Willkommen

Schöner Teich 

Wie ich sehe ... Morli ... wieder eine Katzen-Liebhaberin 

Grüsse aus dem verregneten Niederösterreich (Grünbach) nach ???


----------



## grille (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ...nur wirst Du bald merken, dass er zu klein ist und die Teichsucht bricht aus...



Hi,bereits bemerkt,aber eben zuwenig Platz.Scheint ein richtiger Virus zu sein.Vor dem Teich wäre noch ein kleines Blumenbeet.Ob das wohl in den nächsten Jahren auch noch unter Wasser stehen wird??
LG grille


----------



## grille (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> ...Wie ich sehe ... Morli ... wieder eine Katzen-Liebhaberin
> ...



Danke für die Willkommensgrüße!
Ja 2 Katzen und ein Hund,deswegen auch keine Fische im Teich(wären gefährdet).
Auch hier verregnet...nach.....2ookm weiter östlich
LG grille


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*



grille schrieb:


> Ob das wohl in den nächsten Jahren auch noch unter Wasser stehen wird??



 Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher wenn Du dich weiter hier aufhälst 

[OT]Eine Bitte noch am Rande: Bitte nur die Kernaussagen bei Zitaten zitieren und nicht alles....das gibt unnötig viel Datenmüll, OK? Ich kürze das mal..[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Servus

2 Katzen und ein Hund ... die Kombi kommt oft 

Ich denke das Blumenbeet sieht den Sommer nicht mehr 

Ja, ja ... das Wasser übt eine eigene Anziehung auf uns Menschen aus 

200 Km weiter östlich ...  müßte dann irgendwo in Ungarn sein 
oder ist da eine Null zuviel ...  meinst du 20 Km


----------



## grille (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hi,ist keine 0 zuviel.Kommt natürlich auch auf deinen Wohnort innerhalb Niederösterreichs an.
Du liegst aber richtig mit der Richtung.Ungarn ist hier nicht weit weg.
LG grille


----------



## grille (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Danke Echinopsis für deinen Hinweis,wird gemacht.
Mal sehen wieweit der Virus um sich schlägt.
LG grille


----------



## JoeBaxter (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo und:Willkommen2
Wir haben 3 Katzen und auch Fische im Teich. Es ist noch keiner von unseren Katzen verspeist worden 
 Liebe Grüsse aus den Norden


----------



## grille (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Tja,da hast du "brave" Katzen.Eine meiner Katzen würde die sofort herausfischen.Allerdings die andere ist sehr flegmatisch und das würde sie nicht interessieren.
Habe gestern eine Vierpunktlibelle an der Wäscheleine beobachten können und eine Wolfsspinne ,die sich auf den Steinen sonnte(mit Kokon).
LG grille


----------



## lemanie (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Uah, ich mag keine __ Spinnen! 

Schöne Bilder, dein Teich ist echt nett geworden.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## Zottel (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

:willkommen
Dein Teich ist toll geworden.


----------



## grille (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo!

Danke für soviel Lob.Habe aber heute schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.Der Rand(Wall) ist mit Rasenabschnitten unterlegt.Nun hat dies unter dem Gewicht der Steine nachgegeben und ich durfte eine Seite heute neu unterlegen.Habe jetzt mit Steinen unterhalb und oberhalb gearbeitet.Hoffe es hält.
Erfeulicherweise durfte ich aber heute eine neue Libelle d.h. ein Päärchen begrüßen.
Ich glaube es sind blaue Federlibellen,oder?

LG grille


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Grille,


> Erfeulicherweise durfte ich aber heute eine neue Libelle d.h. ein Päärchen begrüßen.
> Ich glaube es sind blaue Federlibellen,oder?


ja das dürfte sie sein.
Kennst Du diese Seite ?www.libellen.li/
LG Markus


----------



## grille (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Oh,danke für den Link.
Sehr schöne Bilder und informativ zugleich.
LG grille


----------



## grille (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Guten Morgen!

Nun scheinen schon die ersten Probleme aufzutauchen.
Ist das normal?Nach so kurzer Zeit,habe ich gestern an den Pflanzen Algen entdeckt,aber nur an einer Sorte.Habe sie sorgfältig entfernt.
Sind das Fadenalgen??
Muß ich mir Sorgen machen,dass die sich vermehren?
An sich sieht der Teich ganz klar und rein aus,nur eben diese Unterwasserpflanzen waren von den Gezeigten umwickelt.An anderen stellen oder Pflanzen konnte ich zum Glück noch nichts entdecken.
LG grille


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Grille,
ja das sind Fadenalgen, und Deine Unterwasserpflanze heisst __ Tausendblatt.
Ich würde versuchen noch mehr Unterwasserpflanzen einzubringen, damit den Algen
der Nährstoff entzogen wird.
LG Markus


----------



## grille (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Herzlichen Dank für deine Bestimmung und deinen Rat.
Werde ich gleich machen.
Kann es sein,dass die Unterwasserpflanzen erst beginnen ihre "Arbeit" aufzunehmen,da der Teich noch so jung?Das __ Tausendblatt war in Bündeln(je 5 Stück) abgepackt und ich habe 4 Bündel gesetzt.Die Dame im Geschäft meinte,dies wäre mehr als genug.
Zuviele kann ich wohl nicht setzen,oder?
LG grille


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Grille,

wenn die Nährstoffe nicht mehr reichen, kümmern die Pflanzen. Es regelt sich also von alleine.


----------



## grille (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Christine!

Das ist schon klar,dass die Pflanzen bei zuwenig Nährstoffen nicht mehr so gedeihen.
Aber dann werden nicht nur die Unterwasserpflanzen betroffen sein,sondern eben auch alle anderen.
Wie schon erwähnt,bin ich ein Neuling in Richtung Teich.In den Beeten warte ich auch nicht ab,bis meine Pflanzen dahinkümmern ,sondern versorge sie vorher mit Kompost.

Beim Teich ist mir das Verhältnis von Größe des Teiches zu Menge an Wasserpflanzen noch nicht klar.

Einerseits heißt es immer viele Unterwasserpflanzen zwecks Wasserqualität und andererseits weiß ich nicht,ob dann nicht alle darunter leiden.

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht warten,bis sich das von selbst regelt.

LG von unwissender und zweifelnder grille


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Grille,


> Einerseits heißt es immer viele Unterwasserpflanzen zwecks Wasserqualität und andererseits weiß ich nicht,ob dann nicht alle darunter leiden.


Schau mal beim Eugen auf die Teichbauseite.
Eugen vertritt da auch mit sichtbaren Erfolg einen anderen Standpunkt.
Bei ihm sind Nährstoffe im Teich und die Teichpflanzen entwickeln sich prächtig.
Ich persönlich versuche meinen Teich nährstoffarm zu halten.
Ich habe aber auch Fische drin und besitze ausserdem einen großen Ufergraben in dem
die Sumpfpflanzen prächtig wachsen können.
Aber da Du ohne Fischbesatz bist, vielleicht kannst Du Dich mit Eugens Gedanken anfreunden
LG Markus


----------



## grille (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Danke für deine Antwort,ich sehe schon,da muß ich noch viel dazulernen d.h.einmal einen Standpunkt finden.
Gerade das ist aber auch so spannend am Teich.Ich hoffe nur,wenig Mißerfolge einstecken zu müssen.Auch wenn ich keinen Fischbesatz habe,würde mich um jedes drinnen lebende Tierchen kränken,das es nicht schafft weiter zu existieren.Natürlich werden welche sterben und neue dazukommen,aber ich möchte es so handhaben,dass ich ihnen einen guten Lebensraum bieten kann.
LG grille


----------



## grille (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Nun mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von der Entwicklung des Teiches.
Es ist alles gut angewachsen und hat sich teilweise auch schon vermehrt.
Dank eurer Hilfe von Pflanzen und Tierbestimmungen,bin ich jetzt auch nicht mehr sooo unsicher.
Mache mir eben Gedanken zum Herbst.Einerseits lese ich immer davon,dass man alte Blätter und Blüten entfernen soll(Nährstoffe,Algen....)andererseits sind gerade dort oft Eier und kl. Lebewesen.Ich möchte nichts zerstören,es aber trotzdem ordentlich haben.
Ist das in euren Augen möglich?

Habe z.B. an der __ Iris eine Puppe gefunden -schneide ich die zurück,würde ich auch solche Tierchen mit wegwerfen?
LG grille


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hi grille,
wir machen es so, daß erst im Frühling wirklich altes Zeug rückgeschnitten wird, im Spätherbst nur lose Sachen abgezupft.
Über den Winter bleiben also alte Stengel und altes Laub stehen, so werden zum einen die Pflanzen ein wenig geschützt und zum anderen bleibt immer ein klein wenig Platz, daß Faulgase aus dem Teich entweichen können.


----------



## Ulli (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hi Grille,

wir schneiden erst im November zurück, da sind die meisten Tiere geschlüpft oder haben sich in Ihr Winterquartier zurrückgezogen. Einige Büschel bleiben als Refugium bestehen, aber 80% der Pflanzen kommen auf den Kompost,  dabei achten wir darauf, dass die Tiere in den Teich oder in die  Büschel umziehen.

Ansonsten verrotten die Pflanzen auch über den Winter und bringen Nährstoffe in den Teich.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## grille (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Der Wunschtraum - ein kleiner Teich*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hoffe ich darf mich mit dem nächsten Problem an euch wenden.
Zuerst hatte ich Fadenalgen,immer abgefischt,dann war Ruhe.Nun gings aber los.Kugelalgen,Schwebalgen.......
An allen Unterwasserpflanzen kleben Kugeln.
Frage: Soll ich die durch neu Pflanzen ersetzen,oder abwarten bis es kühler wird.Ich denke bei 37Grad Außentemp.fühlen die sich richtig wohl.
Habe etwas Wasser ausgetauscht um die Temp.im Teich zu senken,weiß nicht ob das eine Hilfe ist.
Die Farnpflanzen,die ganz besonders betroffen waren,habe ich abgefischt,aber auch an allen Schwimmpflanzen dasselbe Bild.
Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?
Anbei einige Bilder
LG von schon fast verzeifelter grille


----------

